# Mini Hums to replace P90s ???



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

I have Hamer P90 Special and I was thinking of swapping out the Soapbar P90s for Mini Hums, something like these: http://www.seymourduncan.com/products/antiquity/specialized-2/1101411_12_anti/ 
Doesn't necessary have to be Antiquities. Since I got my strat, I'm just not into the sound of P90s anymore. But I love the playability of the Hamer.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

The GFS mini-hums are supposed to be quite good. It could give you a chance to see if you like the mini-hum sound without blowing too much cash.

Do Filtertrons fit in P-90 routes? They are my favourite pickups by far.


----------



## Greenbacker (Mar 29, 2007)

I love my stock Gibson Mini Hums in My LP Deluxe. I can't find another guitar that I like more!


----------



## suttree (Aug 17, 2007)

for mini hums, lollar seems to be the king, does he make a p-90 fit mini? if so, he'd be well worth a look. my buddy has a tele with a lollar neck pup and it's killer.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

suttree said:


> for mini hums, lollar seems to be the king, does he make a p-90 fit mini? if so, he'd be well worth a look. my buddy has a tele with a lollar neck pup and it's killer.



I have have already checked his site. $300/pair - Yikes!


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

torndownunit said:


> The GFS mini-hums are supposed to be quite good. It could give you a chance to see if you like the mini-hum sound without blowing too much cash.
> 
> Do Filtertrons fit in P-90 routes? They are my favourite pickups by far.


Yeah, I should check out the GFS site. I checked the TV Jones site - nice pups, but I couldn't figure out if they fit of not.


----------



## suttree (Aug 17, 2007)

the tv jones will be about the same price as the lollars, won't they? also, from all i understand, the price tag on lollars is well worth it. collings use his pickups, fender has used them on some custom shop models, and etc. they're supposed to be the proverbial cat's ***. the tele pickup i've heard is really as good as i've ever heard. if it's a US made hamer, i'd say it's worth it.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Save your money and check out the new Seymour Duncan SHPR-1 when they come to a store near you.

http://youtube.com/watch?v=fZhJXcSVnfs&feature=related


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

TV Jones build some pick ups that fits in a 90 cavity they call it the P-Tron. Maybe that what you need!


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

You really owe it to yourself to at least check out the video of the Duncan "P-Rails" (SHPR-1). A truly innovative pickup with a ton of tonal flexibility. Does P-90, HB, single coil, the full meal deal.


----------



## Wheeman (Dec 4, 2007)

mhammer said:


> You really owe it to yourself to at least check out the video of the Duncan "P-Rails" (SHPR-1). A truly innovative pickup with a ton of tonal flexibility. Does P-90, HB, single coil, the full meal deal.


I want three...

When do they come out? How much? What are the wiring options? Where's my change of pants?


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Cool, huh? lofu

I asked about them at my local L & M and they quoted me a price of $110Cdn a pop. And they are apparently available...NOW. Whether you can get them with that gorgeous pearloid top cover like in the video is another thing, but I know the guys over on the pickup-makers forum were very positive in their comments about the general design principles.


----------



## Wheeman (Dec 4, 2007)

$110 for essentially 3 pickups in one doesn't sound too bad. The only problem is that I would need to re-wire my LP or SG for another switch...


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

Wow, the P-Rail sounds really interessing. I would like to use it at the neck with a normal humbucker at the bridge, that would be sick and very versatile, but the routing job would be hard for me...I'm a real noob in electronics!


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

As near as I can tell, they fit a normal humbucker space/slot. At least I think they do.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Since my Hamer is very close in design to the Gibson Les Paul Special DC. How do you think the right type of mini hums would sound in something like that?


----------



## devnulljp (Mar 18, 2008)

Greenbacker said:


> I love my stock Gibson Mini Hums in My LP Deluxe. I can't find another guitar that I like more!


People seem to either love or hate those guitars.
I had an early 70s (still mahogany neck) LP deluxe, and while it was a pretty gold top and all, I just never liked those pickups. 
Variety is the spice of life though...


----------



## devnulljp (Mar 18, 2008)

oops double post


----------

